# Making a Yochlol / Urophion from a snotman promo fig



## frankthedm (Dec 31, 2003)

Not too long ago wizkidsgames were promoting thier new 'creepy freaks' game by giving away some figs for free. Now if you happen to have one of those figs, here is a good use for them.






home.comcast.net/~frankthedm/nasty_mon.jpg

This is a 3E image of the Yochlol {handmaiden of Lolth}





The urophion{roper-illithid hybrid~don't ask} requires just one more step of making a mouth with sharp teeth. Cut a hollow below the eye and then drill holes in the hollow and add clipped needles for teeth.


----------



## Gospog (Jan 2, 2004)

Cool!  This is the sort of thing I love to see!

Did you make one?

Got more pics?


----------



## frankthedm (Jan 4, 2004)

Gospog said:
			
		

> Did you make one?




Not yet, am making a few other minis right now. Notably an Gallow's eye [eyeball monster] from SSS's Creature Collection II,  A Basic/3E D&D Nightshade;Nightwing from a spider-bat toy and a frost giant sized Lizard King from a taco bell U.S. Godzilla toy.


----------

